# Nub Bombs A bLAZIN'



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

i'M BACK....And it's ON!!!

Sending out 14 bombs-o-Nub

had a little time, haven't had the chance to be overly active lately...


I promise, that to the unfortunate, they will not dissapoint.

I hope you guys have kevlar mailboxes.


Peace, Love, Nub,


Sam


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, welcome back Sam.

Is that Nub you made for Rider going into Production?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Wow, welcome back Sam.
> 
> Is that Nub you made for Rider going into Production?


Funny how your the first to respond....very interesting....very interesting indeed.

u are so on the Bomb-o-Nub radar.

as far as the MEGA-nub....NO....just for fun.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL...I'm on this thing all the time now, changed jobs and have more free time...hard to believe!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh snap, another MIRV-ed bomb! Will the madness never end?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

welcome back...i have recently enjoyed a nub for the first time. man it was fantastic...thanks again and keep up the good work


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL......this thread is getting pretty funny already. Welcome back Sam! I needed a grin today. THX.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Sam coming to lay the smack down!
Nice! 14 peeps better batten down the hatches.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome back....Time for everyone to duck and take cover.....


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome back Sam. I'm still waiting for the Nor Cal Nub event to be put on the calender. Any update on that? I would really love to go to one.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you should do a 10x64 Box pressed Torpedo Call it the Nub Cricket Stick for Europe! I'll be happy to test for you....

Almost forgot, welcome back...


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

More bombs being sent out! Some people will be in pain within a few days!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Nub bombs! Hah! Like those lil ole things could realllly damage a big ole mailbox! :biggrin: I don't know, whether to head for the bunker, or maybe just step on a chair to keep the little ankle biters at bay. LOL

OK, now that I've been brave (read stupid) I'll dive into the bunker cause the NUB was the first cigar to kick my @ss!

DUCK & COVER!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome back Sam 

Everyone better run and duck for cover :arghhhh:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome back!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome back Sam!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome back Sam!! It's about time you got a little free time to spend on here!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> as far as the MEGA-nub....NO....just for fun.


:biggrin: probably just as well... I suspect that would be a 'weekend smoke' -- not that you'd save it to smoke on the weekend, but that it would take you the weekend to finish it... :eeek:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Sam,
Welcome back. Quick question. I've seen the Nub ball caps and think they're cool, but when are you gonna put a Nub logo on some of those Pimpin' Fresh Lids you're always wearing and put those on the market. Something outside the ordinary!! I'd buy one of those in a New York minute!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Welcome back Sam. I'm still waiting for the Nor Cal Nub event to be put on the calender. Any update on that? I would really love to go to one.


they r up...heading there in a few.

July 30
Mission Pipe & Tobacco
1205 The Alameda
San Jose, CA 95126
908-293-5144

July 31
Cigar LTD
5132 North Palm Avenue
Fresno, CA 93702
559-221-0161


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Sam,
> Welcome back. Quick question. I've seen the Nub ball caps and think they're cool, but when are you gonna put a Nub logo on some of those Pimpin' Fresh Lids you're always wearing and put those on the market. Something outside the ordinary!! I'd buy one of those in a New York minute!


I gotta agree, those argoyle hats are awesome. Those straw full brimmed hats you've been sporting are really nice. i got one earlier this summer for my beach trip and it has turned into my herfing hat.

Also looking forward to the event here in houston on aug 7th.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> Sam,
> Welcome back. Quick question. I've seen the Nub ball caps and think they're cool, but when are you gonna put a Nub logo on some of those Pimpin' Fresh Lids you're always wearing and put those on the market. Something outside the ordinary!! I'd buy one of those in a New York minute!


I'm working on it...getting a bunch of stuff together...i will be launching a Nub-merchandise website within a couple months.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

There are a few already in this thread that are on my list..


how great is that?


man o man....get ready


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> I'm working on it...getting a bunch of stuff together...i will be launching a Nub-merchandise website within a couple months.


Remember fat guys need shirts too!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Hooray! Nubs-O-Plenty!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome back Sam. I love the Habano, waiting to get a hold of some Connecticut.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> Funny how your the first to respond....very interesting....very interesting indeed.
> 
> u are so on the Bomb-o-Nub radar.
> 
> as far as the MEGA-nub....NO....just for fun.


LMAO - Brent you just like steppin in it dont ya? Welcome back Sam, and why must you make all the noise it was quiet after BRent and Duece bombed eachother quiet, well for a little bit, ok for few minutes.

Welcome Back.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Sam,

Worn out yet ? How many more events do you have ? Hope everything is going well and welcome back.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome back, Sam!! You're wayyy too busy lately :biggrin: Take time to burn a few Nubs and relax


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG, I think there is going to be some major destruction here.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Sam you told me about cigarlive and I am now hooked.. great to see you here buddy!!! and thanks for providing me with yet another addiction!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I finally had a Nub the other day from a bomb. I feel relatively safe saying that...it's non-threatening and such.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't want to hear about the bombs


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah yes Nubs. They may look small, but they pack a damn good punch.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

welcome back and bombs away


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

It must be bombing season at CL.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Who will it be....who will it be????


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Your not playing fair......Don't make him pull the trigger.......

Welcome back and I love the cigars......they just got to Columbia, SC but they are great....I was looking at CI for the mega sampler.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

HEHE...somebodys gonna get NUB'ed out!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

smokem said:


> HEHE...somebodys gonna get NUB'ed out!


:roflmao:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sam is back!! Three times hurrah!! :lol:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

What is NUB Love??????















This is NUB LOVE......Ouch!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Great to see you around sam!!!! cant wait to see the carnage!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm hoping I'm still in KC when the Nub event hits Outlaw. If so, I'll see you there! If not, maybe I'll be working near one of your other events, hopefully ( = 

I agree on the comments on the box press Nub, that would be just awesome to see! 

Could the Nub do a lancero? would it be like...a cigarillo?


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Hey Sam welcome back. I've recently had the pleasure of smoking a Connecticut Nub given to me by a friend and absolutely loved it....I'm looking forward to pickup some up for myself!! Thanks for a great cigar.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

WElcome back.............Bombs Away


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool sam and blow brent out of the water


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

It's Nubbin time


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Sam,

Send the Mini-Cooper!

Well... I guess I can wiat till October.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Hit the deck people!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome back...


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

It's the new OMGD Ubber NUB clubber


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome back Sam. Can't wait to Nub-It-Up at Serious in about in August. I expect a great time at Ron's place.

See ya then...


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Now that's scary. A bomber that doesn't have to buy his arsenal and makes the artillery from scratch. Yikes!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome back Sam. We missed you HERE.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome Back Sam!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to go Sam!!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

This seems like trouble... :redface:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, the brim and t-shirt are the cats arse.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> i'M BACK....And it's ON!!!
> 
> Sending out 14 bombs-o-Nub
> 
> ...


I do have a kevlar vest that I wear when checking the mail. I can't wait to see the damage. I remember the damage you dropped on mcfortner

on a side note, are you coming to fresno on the 31st?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't let the name fol ya. It looks like the nub is going to pack a really mean punch! :brick:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Just saw the NUB events for Orlando! Woohoo! I'll be at one of 'em for sure!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

jitzy said:


> very cool sam and blow brent out of the water


I'm not even in the water!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

OK who woke up Sam??


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I'm not even in the water!


Then you didnt see my post then. Sam let em fly.:roflmao:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> i'M BACK....And it's ON!!!
> 
> Sending out 14 bombs-o-Nub
> 
> ...


Man! You're back at this again??? Don't you need to take a day off to SLEEP??? HAH! <G>


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Then you didnt see my post then. Sam let em fly.:roflmao:


I tend to just ignore them


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I tend to just ignore them


That hurt :mumbles::frown:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> That hurt :mumbles::frown:


Sensitive. Sorry. :redface: I actually just missed it...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

You look like you've been busy and then back on the road again?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I do have a kevlar vest that I wear when checking the mail. I can't wait to see the damage. I remember the damage you dropped on mcfortner
> 
> on a side note, are you coming to fresno on the 31st?


yes...already up here in NoCal


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Sam it was nice to finally meet you! You were a very busy guy at the show! Thanks for your hospitality, I am looking forward to smoking my first Nub and posting the video on it.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Sam it was nice to finally meet you! You were a very busy guy at the show! Thanks for your hospitality, I am looking forward to smoking my first Nub and posting the video on it.


right back atcha brother!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Sam you told me about cigarlive and I am now hooked.. great to see you here buddy!!! and thanks for providing me with yet another addiction!


barry glad u found us! i love this place and my new place nublive.com.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Sam, are you going to be in Texas any time soon?......Specifically North Texas, Dallas area?


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome back Sam


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> yes...already up here in NoCal


that is f'ng cool. I am going to skip some sleep to meet you this evening. look for me. I will be the guy with something in his pocket just for you. OH WAIT, THAT DIDN'T SOUND RIGHT.

Speedy out


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Wunderdawg said:


> Sam, are you going to be in Texas any time soon?......Specifically North Texas, Dallas area?


Kevin, the Nub event for the DFW area is at Ole Grapevine Cigar & Tobacco Company on August 9th. Here's their address and phone #:
120 Main Street
Grapevine, TX 
817-424-2326

Their supposed website doesn't work, so I don't know what time this will start. But give them a call...unfortunately I won't be able to make it...:angry:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someone's going to be "NUBBED OUT!" This place is getting ready to go CRAZY! CRAZY I tell you!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I met Sam last night. What a GREAT GUY!!!!!!!

I know where a few bombs are going  and you will not be disapointed!

I will post later about meeting the Great Sam


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome back Sam!!! Okay guys, saddle up...here's more destruction on the way from another heavyweight! Don't you guys have something else better to do than terrorize us helpless people?


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

a nub bomb , that's some serious fire power ...... unlisting the 3 little pig's to rebuild my home ...... BTW WELCOME BACK SAm ...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome, Sam. Glad to have you back.

Looking forward to meeting you in Kansas City at Outlaw in a couple weeks.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Awesome, Sam. Glad to have you back.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you in Kansas City at Outlaw in a couple weeks.


) = I'm jealous. I will be in OHIO.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I mean bombs....I want carnage and destruction


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

ER Doc said:


> Awesome, Sam. Glad to have you back.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you in Kansas City at Outlaw in a couple weeks.


Bill, can you say hi to Sam for me?  since the STL isn't as cool as Merrillville, IN
and we don't get our own event.

Or you could box him up and send him to me!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

If I can catch him...

St Ann to KCMO can't be that long of a drive. He'll be here from 3-7pm. C'mon - you can do it...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

hmm 4 hours... and its on a friday...
a thursday I am sure I could swing.. but I will see if the boss will let me go.. I don't go to work on sat till 1330... or I could get a doctors note


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

sseagle said:


> hmm 4 hours... and its on a friday...
> a thursday I am sure I could swing.. but I will see if the boss will let me go.. I don't go to work on sat till 1330... or I could get a doctors note


4 hours? Nah. You are looking at 3.5 if you set your cruise at the speed limit. It takes me 4, and I go 5 UNDER, and have to stop for gas once. I'd imagine you wouldn't have either of those issues ( =

An Outlaw event, is not an event that you want to miss.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> 4 hours? Nah. You are looking at 3.5 if you set your cruise at the speed limit. It takes me 4, and I go 5 UNDER, and have to stop for gas once. I'd imagine you wouldn't have either of those issues ( =
> 
> An Outlaw event, is not an event that you want to miss.


ixnay on the eedspay imitlay... the ifeway ightmay eadray isthay
*WINK*


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Sam!! Welcome back


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

woah, google maps now can give you WALKING directions... 3 days 4 hours to Outlaw cigar..

I'm assuming that is Californian speed... my big ass would take 3 weeks..


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

What the little guy throws out the gauntlet then leaves, Shheeeeesh, Sammie hit em hard, and I got some more Strange Brew coming next time you breeze through


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Blown out of the water does not even begin to do this justice...blown off the planet would be more like it...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24095


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Man I love the Signed box, and the T=shirts are awesome


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Wonder if Sam will be at the Grapevine event? I would love to meet him.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Our man Sam got me too, I will have to do something evil when I meet him next week..


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent hits on all of you! Well-deserved!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Grats to all of you! Looks as if I was spared!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

How did I miss this thread??!?!?!? Welcome back Sam!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> i'M BACK....And it's ON!!!
> 
> Sending out 14 bombs-o-Nub
> 
> ...


SAM , YOU DON'T PLAY FAIR .........


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

That Same gives some good Nubbin. Thanks!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24115


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Sam---One thing I forgot to get from Sam was his autograph on my box of Nubs when we met --Maybe I won't forget this at our next meeting--very nice of you Sam--very nice indeed!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sam Hit them all good and hard


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Sam! See you next week in Kansas!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Sam, great meeting you at the Virginia Beach event. Did you ever get your lighter back from those sailors?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Now those are some serious missles! Sam knows how to punch hard!
Scott


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Whole lotta NUbbin goin on around here!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sam, met you at Tobacca World in Marietta GA a few weeks ago, thanks for stopping by our area. Nubs ROCK:dribble:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Sam gotta hand it to you... 
Thats some serious Nub Love your dishing out to the BOTL's...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sam + Free time on his hands = BAD NEWS for everyone!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*sammy, you are nuts. i'll post up the damage in a minute. haha*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice job Sam!!!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm sure the nubs will be enjoyed!


----------

